# The new Audi A3: Dynamism, design und exclusive character



## kak (Sep 20, 2002)

Official news and 19 pictures of the new Audi A3:
http://news.kak.net/modules.php?op=modload&name=news&file=article&sid=559


----------



## gtivr4 (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: The new Audi A3: Dynamism, design und exclusive character (kak)*

Looks like a Hyundai Elantra to me:


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: The new Audi A3: Dynamism, design und exclusive character (kak)*

I'm really disappointed!!! I really liked the S3/A3 and TT offspring look. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Sorry AUDI but you got it wrong.























Audi of America---Why are you only going to brring over the 4-Door hatch? and this thing called a "Sport-Brake"? What the hell is a "Sport-Brake"? Anyone? From what I'm reading it kinda reminds me of an Escort ZX2 or an Escort hatch back. I really hope that they have more taste than that.


----------



## NC-GTI (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: The new Audi A3: Dynamism, design und exclusive character (gtivr4)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Looks like a Hyundai Elantra to me: [HR][/HR]​Time for that eye exam, Dude.


----------

